# المواضيع المميزة في التبريد والتكييف ..



## تقوى الله (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواتي وإخواني الكرام ...  

في هذا الموضوع .. سنقوم بإذن الله تعالي بجمع المواضيع المميزة في القسم المميز " هندسة التبريد و التكييف" 

سنقوم بإذن الله تعالي بوضع عناوين المواضيع المميزة بالقسم وروابطها للتيسير علي القارئ .

وسيتم بعون الله وتوفيقه تثبيت الموضوع ليكون ضمن مكتبة القسم .

[BLINK] 
ورجاء خاص عدم التعليق علي الموضوع ..
[/BLINK]
 
الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (29 يوليو 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 1*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 









التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء









كل ما تحتاجه من كتب التبريد والتكييف!









مراحل تركيب نظام التكيـيف المركزي









ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف









محاضرات في تكنولوجيا تدريب أعمال الورش









كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 








حساب أحمال التبريد









المواد الأساسية في العزل








الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (29 يوليو 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 2*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 








 أنواع أجهزة التكييف









التخطيط والتصميم لمستودعات التبريد (غرف التبريد)









 صمام التمدد الحراري Tev 










أسس كهربية وإلكترونية للتبريد وتكييف الهواء









اسس التصنيع في التبريد والتكييف









التدفئة في السيارات !








العزل في التبريد








مصطلحات التبريد وتكييف الهواء 








الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 3*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







​شرح علمي مبسط لأبراج التبريد Cooling Tower​









الأسبستوس Asbestos الضار للبشرية : كيفية التخلص منه ؟ والمواد البديلة عنه !









 صانعة الثلج Ice Maker ! 








​كيفية تحميل الملفات من خلال موقع Rapidshare !​









 أنواع أجهزة التكييف









صيانة اجهزة التبريد والتكيف الكترونيا








 10 أسباب تؤدي الى احتراق الضواغط في منظومات التبريد والتكييف








​أنظمة التدفئة والتهوية والتكييف (HVAC Systems)​








الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 4*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







​موقع جميل​







​وحدات الشحن المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف​








 تنظيف دائرة التبريد









 كيفية تحسين معامل الأداء لدورة التبريد وتكييف الهواء









موقع مفيد لاخواني










وحدات القياس المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف 







​Centrifugal Chillers​








الفحص الدوري لوحدات تكيف الهواء المركزية.








الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 5*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







​وسائط التبريد وخصائصها Refrigerants and it properties​







​every thing about control إن شاء الله​








 بعض القوانين المستخدمة في حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمتخصصي التكييف








 اساسيات أعمال التكييف​








​Specifications For Roof And Wall Composite Sandwich Panel System​









Industrial Refrigeration 









 أساسيات التبريد و التكييف







​أبراج التبريد (مفصل)​







الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 6*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






​و أخيرا الكتاب الذي طال انتظاره​






​إجراءات الأمان والسلامة عند تعبئة الفريون​






​12 ملحوظه تعليميه للمبتدئين​





​التبريد والتكييف - موضوعات هامه - شرح مفصل باللغة العربية​








 التشلر (كل ما تحتاجة بأذن الله هنا)









ارجو ان يكون هذا المصدر مفيد لمهندسى التكييف







​بعض الرموز الكهربائية المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف​







المكيّف الصحراوي







الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 7*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






​نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!!​






​ارفع حتى 1.5Go في هدا الموقع​






​Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration​





​مخططات مهمة لمهندسي التكييف و التثليج​






​موضوع هام جداً control system​








Handbook of Thermal Engineering 






​صناعة مجاري الهواء الصاج ( Duct )​






Central Air Conditioning 







الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 8*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







خزانات تمدد المياه ​





​عندي صالة مساحتها كبيرة كم مكيف احتاج​






الصمامات الكهرطيسية المستخدمة في أجهزة التبريد Solenoid Valves 






​كتب رائعه وفى كل التخصصات - لاتتردد بالخول - أكثر من 200 كتاب​






لو عندك اي سؤال عن المكيفات المنزلية اتفضل







إليكم .. موقع متميز به كل شيئ عن المضخات Pumps بجميع أنواعها 






​موقع متميز danfoss​






مواقع لتحميل الملفات​







الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 9*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







 مساهمه بسيطه جدا فى ظل هذا الجهد الرائع 






​
كتيّب لبياناتٍ هندسية وتطبيقية لمهندسي التبريد وتكييف الهواء​






Vrv System 






​تأثير وسائط التبريد Refrigerants على طبقة الأوزون Ozone وايجاد البدائل​






أضخم و أجمل كتاب في التكييف و التجميد







موائع التبريد Refrigerants 






​سؤااااااااال لو ممكن​






 عرض مرئي حول الضواغط







الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 10*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







الطلمبات الحرارية (Heat Pump) 







عرض مرئي حول المضخات​






​تكييف الهواء للمتاحف​





​آلية عمل مكيفات الهواء​






 حتى تتسم مواضيعنا بالتميز ! 








Schematic is for component location 






​Refrigeration Engineer Quick Reference​





​صيانة معدات Hvac​






الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 11*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Online Calculator and Free Software 







كيفية تنظيف Cooler for air handlin unit 






​موائع التبريد الامنة​





​أساسيات التبريد و التكييف​





​HEATING,VENTILATING and air conditioning works​








تحويلات مهمه جدااا 






​بعض القوانين المستخدمة في حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمتخصصي التكييف​





​مكيفات تعمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون​






الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 12*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







 Latitude chiller 







cooling tower 







​تقنية P2m لرفع وتحميل الملفات والبرامج (أرجو من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع)​





​ما علاقة ميكاترونكس بالتبريد وتكييف الهواء​





​السادة المشرفون (صمام التمدد الحراري) Throttling Valve​







قواعد الصحة والسلامة المهنية عند التعامل مع اجهزة التبريد و تكييف الهواء 






​صمام التمدد (Throttlig Valve)​





​هام ومفيد جدآ​






الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المواضيع المميزة - 13*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 







 وحدات قياس الانابيب بمجال التبريد و التكييف 







ملف لحساب مجارى الهواء






​(disirt cooling )أفيدونى يامهندسين التكييف​





​ماهو مرض أعضاء جمعية المحاربين القدماء Legionnaire's Disease​





​بعض المصطلحات الكهربائية المستحدمة بمجال التبريد والتكييف​







وحدات القياس المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف






​​الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*





حصريا: فقط في ملتقى المهندسين العرب (أعمال الصيانة مصورة) ‏




"موضوع جديد" العطـــــل ايــه اعرفــه وقولنـــــــا عليـــــه 




Design For Air Conditioning System




هل تريد أن تمتهن تصميم التكييف المركزي وتلتحق بأكبر الشركات الاستشارية؟ تعلم بإحتراف ‏




لماذا تقل كفائة التكييف في السيارة اثناء وقوفها؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

برنامج لرسم انظمه التهويه على الاوتوكاد +وحسابها+واعداد قوائم بالكميات ‏(



12) 




تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design ‏(



123) 




مخططات مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى (((((((((( ابراج البيت)))))))))) ‏(



12) 





جميع تصميمات وحدات مناولة الهواء+المكونات الداخليه ‏(



12345) ‏




مكتبة اللآشـــــ ashrae ـــــري ‏(



123) 




Lubrication Animation 






19 كتاب رائع بروابط سريعه التحميل -- كتب قيمه جدا ‏(



12)




حصريا: فقط في ملتقى المهندسين العرب (أعمال الصيانة مصورة) ‏(



12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 






التهوية ventilation بشكل مبسط ... ‏(



12) 





استخدام نظام ادارة المبانى فى مجال التبريد والتكييف... مدعم بالصور ‏(



123) 





۩۞۩ حصريا فقط هــنا عمره + دورة في ضاعط طارد مركزي من شركة يورك ۩۞۩ ‏(



1234) 




​


----------

